# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  VENDO PLANTAS DE NEEM

## Alper

Amigos:
Tengo a la venta plantas de NEEM.
Excelente repelente natural de insectos. Para el control de zancudos en granjas, fundos , viviendas. 
Como cerco de protección y barrera natural contra insectos dañinos en la agricultura.
Para producción futura de aceite de NEEM e industrialización de las hojas. INFORMES: Telef. 987-89 45 86
Envíos a todo el país.
Ultimo lote del año.Temas similares: Artículo: Menos carne, más plantas Artículo: Bioplagicida Neem tiene propiedades medicinales sin efectos colaterales VENTA DE PLANTAS DE ARÁNDANOS INVITRO VENTA DE PLANTAS DE AGUAYMANTO Consultoria en plantas deshidratadoras

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
Ultimo lote del año, PLANTAS DE NEEM, repelente natural de insectos, como barrera de protección para su predio. Obtención de aceite de NEEM.
Cultivos orgánicos. 
Alto a los zancudos.
Enviamos a todo el país. Informes: Telef. 987 89 45 86

----------

